# Moving to Thailland for six months



## Sebi99 (Sep 15, 2012)

I am moving to Thailand for six months. I am single male, not wishing to spend a lot but yet I like to live comfortable. Internet direct tv. 
Money is not an issue though. I was thinking about Payetta. Is there community homes there. Where expats all reside in the same home/ community.
Then, is there one nicer than another? 
I need all the help I can get please due to two blood clots in my brain two years ago.
Also is there a service that picks you up from airport brings you to location? Moving in November.


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

I suppose that you mean Pattaya?
That's indeed a multi-cultural community and for some even too multi-cultural. 

OK, for a start......you could browse the net for transport from the airport to Pattaya OR you just pick a public taxi "taximeter" on the ground floor near door 8 or one of the many limousin-providers. If money is not an issue, take AOT-limousin services and negotiate your price 25% down. Suvarnabuhmi Airport to Pattaya should be between THB 2000 and THB 2500 o/w. 

As far as I know, the American community is more or less spread out over Pattaya/Jomtien. 
I think that most Americans can be found in the View Talay projects in South Pattaya and Jomtien. 

Every Sunday-Morning there is a meeting of the Pattaya City Expat Club (PCEC) and their newsletter can be obtained here: Pattaya City Expats Club - Newsletter
This club is perfect to meet other expats.

Accommodation is available at all prices and all levels. Do NOT book a long term accommodation online, but accommodate yourself in a hotel for the first few days and start looking around, with or without an agent. Of course you can browse through offers online, but just to get orientated. 

Due to your health situation (I don't know how needy you are) an accommodation near a hospital may be advisable. Bangkok Hospital - Pattaya is in North Pattaya and the Naklua Area offers a lot of accommodation and is pretty close to the sea. 

BTW, if you're going to check out accommodation, do it in the daytime and if you found something nice, pay it an evening-visit too........Pattaya usually starts living from 5 p.m. until 4 or 5 a.m.. Would be too bad if you found a nice and quiet apartment right next to a karaoke-bar


----------

